

Project Spartan: Does the World Need a New IE6? - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/meet-microsofts-project-spartan-new-ie6/?hn

======
smt88
What a waste of time. This is like pseudo-intellectual trolling.

The problems with IE6 had nothing to do with creating a new rendering engine.
The problem was that the rendering engine they _did_ create was not standards-
compliant, and they weren't able to push updates fast enough.

Microsoft has become solidly pro-standards now, so there's no reason to be
suspicious of a new rendering engine, just because it's new. In fact, we
should be optimistic. Clean slates are often produce great things.

